# Hi Point 9mm ALMSOST



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was at my local FFL and seen a 9mm hi point for 189 . I seriously considered buying it.. Did i just sin? I feel so bad :smt082


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nah .....lookin' don't hurt....possessing is another thing.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Save your $$$$$$$$ and get something more reliable....


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

The bitter taste of poor quality lingers far longer than the initial sweetness of a cheap price. Anonymous


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

I will catch flack for this but I disagree. Although the hi point is blocky, heavy and not as accurate as other guns out there, it is NOT unreliable. I had one for years and used it for my "outing" gun. When I went fishing, it was in the tackle box, when I went camping it was in my backpack. I will not say that it is a top of the line handgun but every time I pulled the trigger, it fired with no issues. To say it is a waste of money is not true. It has its purposes just as the other handguns do. The only issue I have with it is it is not easy to field strip. You need punches to break it down for cleaning.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Jimmy19 said:


> I was at my local FFL and seen a 9mm hi point for 189 . I seriously considered buying it.. Did i just sin? I feel so bad :smt082


No, you did the right thing by walking away from it. :smt023


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

You are a smart man for walking away.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

So, it's heavy, blocky, not accurate, and you need tools to clean it.....sounds good to me...and only $189:buttkick:


norsmis said:


> I will catch flack for this but I disagree. Although the hi point is blocky, heavy and not as accurate as other guns out there, it is NOT unreliable. I had one for years and used it for my "outing" gun. When I went fishing, it was in the tackle box, when I went camping it was in my backpack. I will not say that it is a top of the line handgun but every time I pulled the trigger, it fired with no issues. To say it is a waste of money is not true. It has its purposes just as the other handguns do. The only issue I have with it is it is not easy to field strip. You need punches to break it down for cleaning.


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

berettabone said:


> So, it's heavy, blocky, not accurate, and you need tools to clean it.....sounds good to me...and only $189:buttkick:


To each their own. Some people cant afford to spend $600 on a handgun. My father-in-law is retired and he has one of these for personal protection. Works for him! I also siad NOT AS ACCURATE. Just like my stock M&P isnt as accurate as my buddies 1911 that has all kinds of work done to it. :smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You don't need to spend $600 on a firearm..plenty of nice USED semi auto firearms out there....revolvers also.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If your waiting for someone to tell you that they think a Highpoint firearm is a good choice for personal protection, well, you might be waiting a while...I understand that not everyone can afford an expensive firearm...they're usually advised to save up some more dineros, and get something of better quality. Personally, I wouldn't rely on that particular firearm to save MY life...and it's not a firearm that you can practice with alot. He does practice doesn't he? I purchased a Ruger security six from a guy for $150 that had many many major loads shot through it, and I would still trust that particular firearm, more than a Highpoint. They seem to think that they are better than sliced bread on the Highpoint forum. Maybe you can hear what you want to hear from that forum. I would still ALWAYS suggest to someone, that was considering purchasing a Highpoint, to save up, or buy used, something more reliable and of better quality.


norsmis said:


> To each their own. Some people cant afford to spend $600 on a handgun. My father-in-law is retired and he has one of these for personal protection. Works for him! I also siad NOT AS ACCURATE. Just like my stock M&P isnt as accurate as my buddies 1911 that has all kinds of work done to it. :smt1099


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

It seems the only place you get a bad report on a Hi Point gun is in the forums. Everyone I've observed and met that has one tells me how much they like it and enjoy shooting their gun. None of them have had the problems I read in a forum. But then I expect to read four times as many complaints online than to read good reports on any gun.

Their customer service is good and they apparently they back up their guns.

What gets me the most is that some of the biggest critics of Hi-Points never shot one. I never shot one, either. Now I have held them and I think they ain't all that pretty. 

Then you hear the "buy American" crowd, and when you hand them a made in the USA High Point they start screaming POS and run for the hills.


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

qwiksdraw said:


> It seems the only place you get a bad report on a Hi Point gun is in the forums. Everyone I've observed and met that has one tells me how much they like it and enjoy shooting their gun. None of them have had the problems I read in a forum. But then I expect to read four times as many complaints online than to read good reports on any gun.
> 
> Their customer service is good and they apparently they back up their guns.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I could care less what the forum critics think. My father in law does shoot his every chance he gets and he said he can hit the target with it and has tried a lot of different kind of ammo, even the cheap stuff, with no problems. 
I had to sell mine about 10 years ago when the Army sent me to Hawaii (too much of a pain trying to get all the paperwork done to send them over) but as soon as all this madness calms down, I will be buying another one to use as my "outing" gun. It is American made and despite what some think it is reliable!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I own 2 Ruger firearms made in America.......I'm not running for the hills....


qwiksdraw said:


> It seems the only place you get a bad report on a Hi Point gun is in the forums. Everyone I've observed and met that has one tells me how much they like it and enjoy shooting their gun. None of them have had the problems I read in a forum. But then I expect to read four times as many complaints online than to read good reports on any gun.
> 
> Their customer service is good and they apparently they back up their guns.
> 
> ...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For what it's worth, I have the $$ to pretty much buy whatever I want. I'm retired and worked my butt off to be able to say what I just said. 

Having said that, I still wouldn't own a Hi-Point anything. :watching:


----------



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

The reason why I even considered it was because I had a problem with my FFL holder, I should have picked up my guns on Tuesday but was pushed till Friday (today). Needless to say, I picked up my XD40 and my 357 mag today and havent stopped looking at my XD. Im so glad I didnt waste my money on a Hi-point. I seriously cant stop looking at my XD. So beautiful


----------

